# ماهى أفضل أكاديمية أو جامعة للحصول على ماجستير هندسة الإتصالات بمصر؟ مع العلم انى حاصل على بكالريوس



## DaRe_DeViL (2 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم,,
أريد عمل ماجستير بهندسة الإتصالات فى مصر , وذلك لانى ارغب فى العمل فى مجال الشبكات حيث يشترط ان أكون خريج كليات الهندسة أو الحاسب الألي , لذلك قررت أن اعوض هذا بأن أعمل ماجستير فى هندسة الإتصالات , ولكنى خريج تجارة القاهرة بتقدير مقبول , فهل هناك اكاديمية او جامعة مصرية تسمح بذلك ؟


----------



## قاسم عبادى (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مافى اى علاقة بين تخصص التجارة وهندسة الاتصالات --
اهم شروط ماجسنير الاتصالات 
بكلاريوس هندسة كهرباء او الكترونيات تخصص اتصالات او هندسة كمبيوتر ةالحصول على تقدير جيد كحد ادنى وكل الكورسات تدرس باللغة الانجليزية وهى معقدة جدا ومستحيل ان تفهمها


----------

